

Interpolique: A new mechanism for preventing string injections - dreeves
http://recursion.com/interpolique.html

======
vessenes
I'm surprised this didn't get more interest at HN, it's highly germane to our
lives. I have a few questions about it, including "what about non-string
datatypes in the DB?"

